# Youth Bow Recomendations



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I am not a bow hunter, but my daughter (who is 12 Y/O) wants to learn. I am unsure where to start, or what type of bow she would be most comfortable with. Any suggestions ?


----------



## MINI_MAJEK (May 13, 2016)

Start with Bear Archery. They have a great youth lineup of bows. Also they are usually pretty well priced with outstanding quality. She will not be disappointed.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

MINI_MAJEK said:


> Start with Bear Archery. They have a great youth lineup of bows. Also they are usually pretty well priced with outstanding quality. She will not be disappointed.


Is this a brand name or a store ?


----------



## MINI_MAJEK (May 13, 2016)

big john o said:


> Is this a brand name or a store ?


Bear is a brand. Website below.

http://www.beararchery.com/bear-bows/youth-bows


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Might also look at the Diamond Infinite Edge Pro. I got my oldest grandson (14) one about a month ago. Light enough for a much younger person, and super adjustable for both draw length and draw weight. If you watch you can get them for around $325 out the door. 

Best bet is to check with a local or semi local shop and see what they might have that she can go try out. Usually works out best to try a couple different brands before committing. 

What I liked about the Diamond was we can adjust everything at the house. Since he is about a three hour drive away, when we are together it only takes a few minutes to deal with any minor tweaks and not an hour drive toba shop.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Genesis.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Diamond Infinite Edge. Both my boys shoot them. They started at 8 yrs and 11 yrs old and have been at it for 2 years now. My youngest started at 8lbs of draw weight, he's up to 20lbs now and a couple more inches of draw length. Buy from a good local bow shop and they can measure her and get the bow setup for her. They will go all the way to 70lbs.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Where do you go to find a good youth bow ? Are there any places around town with a good selection ? I went to bass pro on 288 and they really didn't have much for a 12 Y/O girl.


----------



## nitrofish (Jul 31, 2006)

I bought my daughter a bow from West Houston Archery. They are on I-10 around Kirkwood. I bought her a Mission bow, the Hype DT i think it was, that they had set up as a package. It is adjustable in both draw length and draw weight. it has a wide range of adjustment and will be able to be adjusted as she grows. It shoots really well and they were very good at getting the bow set up to fit her. I hope this helps.
http://missionarchery.com/product/hypedt/


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

big john o said:


> Where do you go to find a good youth bow ? Are there any places around town with a good selection ? I went to bass pro on 288 and they really didn't have much for a 12 Y/O girl.


I have very strong opinions on several subjects, and archery is one of them. :walkingsm
Don't deal with Bass Pro or Cabelas or Dicks or Academy when it comes to getting a bow. The hired help at these big stores won't have the archery knowledge a huge majority of the time to really help you. Go to an actual archery shop.

Archery can be a fun, clean and rewarding hobby. She has an interest so support her.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I have very strong opinions on several subjects, and archery is one of them. :walkingsm
> Don't deal with Bass Pro or Cabelas or Dicks or Academy when it comes to getting a bow. The hired help at these big stores won't have the archery knowledge a huge majority of the time to really help you. Go to an actual archery shop.
> 
> Archery can be a fun, clean and rewarding hobby. She has an interest so support her.


^^this is good advice. I go to Santa Fe archery because it is close and I get great service there. I have heard good things about West Houston Archery too.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Where do you go to find a good youth bow ? Are there any places around town with a good selection ?


As mentioned Sante Fe, Triple Edge in Crosby, or the Bow Zone up on Treashwig just before you get to Carter's Country on the left. Give them a call and see what they have before you head over. They will all set her up right and proper before she leaves.


----------

